# Synapse - Differences - Hi-Mod vs Reg-Mod - Frame Weight & Performance ?



## JoeOxfordCT

Good Morning from chilly Wolcott CT. 

Researching the 2014 Synapse line. I am wondering if the Hi-Mod Ultegra version is worth the extra coin over the Reg-Mod one also with Ultegra ? Is the only penalty for going regular mod the extra weight ? Otherwise frame performance is the same ? Has anyone seen any actual weights for either frameset or complete bike ? Other than the frame the only other differences I can see are the crankset, Hollowgram for Hi-Mod, FSA SL-K light for Reg-Mod. Wheels are slightly better on the Hi-Mod as well but I have a set of Soul S2.0 which I'll probably run regardless so that's a wash.

My instincts (stupidity) in general usually have me going to the "nicer" of any choices I'm presented with, but as I get older (50yrs) the grouchy cheap bastard in me has begun to (finally) assert himself. Currently riding a CAAD10, 56cm, I'm 175lbs, looking for a little more comfort, hopefully without being penalized when I do show up for those fast group rides. I'm seeing prices for the Hi-Mod version @ $3700 and about $3000 for the Reg-Mod version. So it would be $700 extra for the Hi-Mod frame plus Hollowgram crank.

Thoughts ?


----------



## downhillmania

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Good Morning from chilly Wolcott CT.
> 
> Researching the 2014 Synapse line. I am wondering if the Hi-Mod Ultegra version is worth the extra coin over the Reg-Mod one also with Ultegra ? Is the only penalty for going regular mod the extra weight ? Otherwise frame performance is the same ? Has anyone seen any actual weights for either frameset or complete bike ? Other than the frame the only other differences I can see are the crankset, Hollowgram for Hi-Mod, FSA SL-K light for Reg-Mod. Wheels are slightly better on the Hi-Mod as well but I have a set of Soul S2.0 which I'll probably run regardless so that's a wash.
> 
> My instincts (stupidity) in general usually have me going to the "nicer" of any choices I'm presented with, but as I get older (50yrs) the grouchy cheap bastard in me has begun to (finally) assert himself. Currently riding a CAAD10, 56cm, I'm 175lbs, looking for a little more comfort, hopefully without being penalized when I do show up for those fast group rides. I'm seeing prices for the Hi-Mod version @ $3700 and about $3000 for the Reg-Mod version. So it would be $700 extra for the Hi-Mod frame plus Hollowgram crank.
> 
> Thoughts ?


I went thru the same thing. Took a 54 non hi mod for a spin and it was incredible. Just so so smooth. It weighed in at a hair over 17lbs for a 54. You dont feel the weight really. I say this now as I haven't ridden it for more then a few miles. That could easily and probably will change at mile 50-75.

As you mentioned those are the only real difference in the two bikes. Like you I will have different wheels and in fact Im stripping all the Ultegra stuff off too. I love SRAM and have a Force Group just waiting to be used. I just couldnt justify the extra $800 when I am a weekend warrior. 

In my opinion save some cash and upgrade later on stuff if you like. Ebay is great for finding cheap good stuff. Got a set of Hollowgrams to put on it for under $300. Always check for mis-spellings as they dont always show up in the correct spelling search!


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Actually I'm trying to avoid having to do multiple update/upgrades after I buy. I want to run 52/36 with an 11/32 cassette, so I may have to buy either chainrings or a cassette but it's the Hi-Mod frame that I'm really focused on. Hollowgram is a "nice to have" but I had and FSA SL-K light crank for awhile and it's quite light & stiff so a Hollowgram will only be about 100 grams lighter and have some extra "bling" factor. I'm actually surprised the Reg-Mod comes with the Fizik Arione while the Hi-Mod comes with the Alliante which I bought & run on my CAAD10.



downhillmania said:


> In my opinion save some cash and upgrade later on stuff if you like.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Regarding the Hi-Mod vs non-Hi-Mod frames, Hi-Mod typically saves 150-200 grams maybe? Maybe a few grams of difference in the fork too. It depends on the frame size and it's color (a black carbon frame with only a clearcoat is usually lighter than a white one that requires much ticker paint). But it's the only difference. Stiffness is the same, comfort is the same and even the weight, I doubt anyone could feel the difference of the frame weight on the road. So I would probably not consider the Hi-Mod vs non-Hi-Mod frames the main deciding factor... Weight does make a difference, but more as an overall factor or in the wheels than a few grams in the frame.

That Hollowgram though, I'm pretty sure it's more than 100gr lighter than the FSA... And even if you don't keep the stock wheels, maybe one pair can be sold for a higher price and get more money back into your pocket?


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Has anyone seen any weights for complete 2014 bikes ? 



Dan Gerous said:


> Regarding the Hi-Mod vs non-Hi-Mod frames, Hi-Mod typically saves 150-200 grams maybe? Maybe a few grams of difference in the fork too. It depends on the frame size and it's color (a black carbon frame with only a clearcoat is usually lighter than a white one that requires much ticker paint). But it's the only difference. Stiffness is the same, comfort is the same and even the weight, I doubt anyone could feel the difference of the frame weight on the road. So I would probably not consider the Hi-Mod vs non-Hi-Mod frames the main deciding factor... Weight does make a difference, but more as an overall factor or in the wheels than a few grams in the frame.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Only saw real world weights of the Black Inc. model which was about 15lbs without pedals, and, I don't remember the exact number, but the SRAM Red model was a little under 15lbs...


----------



## Ruby13

I've been trying to find a dealer with a Hi Mod model in stock both in NY and Florida with no luck. At this point I'm told special order only. However my understanding after talking with the two LBS shops I deal with the Hi Mod frame is stiffer using a better carbon strand that is stronger and ultimately makes for a lighter frame. I have a 2011 Synapse and the '13-'14 models at least on the Hi Mod are reported to be a bit more stretched out and leans towards the EVO aggressive position which is my reason for wanting to try one first.
As for weight, Cannondale does not state weights on their bikes and when posted, it's usually from a review. For comparison purposes, my Synapse started as a model 6 with Sram Apex components except for the crappy Tektro brakes and Shimano RS10 wheelset. This came in at about 19 pounds. The only thing left from this now is the frame, fork and seatpost having upgraded to a combo of Sram Red shifters and FD and Force brakes, crankset and brakes, Easton EC90 stem and bars, Fizik Antares saddle and Shimano c24 Dura ace wheelset. This has brought the weight to just under 16 pounds without the pedals (ultegra carbon). I don't believe I can get it much lower without a frame change like my frame and feel it is light enough for my use but would be interested in another if the Hi Mod lives up to it's hype.
For the Hi Mod to come in at 15 pounds in the black you have to go with their specs and wheelset which is one of the biggest weight savings.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

17.1lbs for the Reg-Mod Synapse 3 Ultegra......


----------



## PhillyFan

Ruby13 said:


> I've been trying to find a dealer with a Hi Mod model in stock both in NY and Florida with no luck. At this point I'm told special order only. However my understanding after talking with the two LBS shops I deal with the Hi Mod frame is stiffer using a better carbon strand that is stronger and ultimately makes for a lighter frame. I have a 2011 Synapse and the '13-'14 models at least on the Hi Mod are reported to be a bit more stretched out and leans towards the EVO aggressive position which is my reason for wanting to try one first.
> As for weight, Cannondale does not state weights on their bikes and when posted, it's usually from a review. For comparison purposes, my Synapse started as a model 6 with Sram Apex components except for the crappy Tektro brakes and Shimano RS10 wheelset. This came in at about 19 pounds. The only thing left from this now is the frame, fork and seatpost having upgraded to a combo of Sram Red shifters and FD and Force brakes, crankset and brakes, Easton EC90 stem and bars, Fizik Antares saddle and Shimano c24 Dura ace wheelset. This has brought the weight to just under 16 pounds without the pedals (ultegra carbon). I don't believe I can get it much lower without a frame change like my frame and feel it is light enough for my use but would be interested in another if the Hi Mod lives up to it's hype.
> For the Hi Mod to come in at 15 pounds in the black you have to go with their specs and wheelset which is one of the biggest weight savings.


Orange Cycles in Orlando has the Hi Mod in stock


----------



## Dan Gerous

According to Cannondale Germany (so Euro specs and probably for size 56):

Synapse Hi-Mod Black Inc. 6.88kg
Synapse Hi-Mod Red 6.72kg
Synapse Hi-Mod Ultegra 7.19kg
Synapse Hi-Mod Athena 7.45kg
Synapse Carbon Ultegra 7.7kg
Synapse Carbon 105 8.35kg
Synapse Alloy Disc 105 9.5kg
Synapse Alloy Tiagara 9.2kg


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Thanks Dan for the info. I ride a 56.
So Hi-Mod Ultegra converts to 15.8
Reg-Mod Ultegra converts to 16.9

Am I missing something or hardly seems worth the extra $700 for 1.1 savings... ?
$700 puts me most of the way towards a set of HED Ardennes Plus wheels.. 



Dan Gerous said:


> According to Cannondale Germany (so Euro specs and probably for size 56):
> 
> Synapse Hi-Mod Black Inc. 6.88kg
> Synapse Hi-Mod Red 6.72kg
> Synapse Hi-Mod Ultegra 7.19kg
> Synapse Hi-Mod Athena 7.45kg
> Synapse Carbon Ultegra 7.7kg
> Synapse Carbon 105 8.35kg
> Synapse Alloy Disc 105 9.5kg
> Synapse Alloy Tiagara 9.2kg


----------



## Ruby13

Just read a nice review on the Hi Mod 3 (with Ultergra 11 speed) in the January issue of Cyclist magazine which is a UK magazine and one of my favorites. Very nice solid review which goes into good detail of the new bridge and bb. Also indicates the weight of the new Hi Mod frame is 950 gr for those interested.


----------



## Dan Gerous

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Thanks Dan for the info. I ride a 56.
> So Hi-Mod Ultegra converts to 15.8
> Reg-Mod Ultegra converts to 16.9
> 
> Am I missing something or hardly seems worth the extra $700 for 1.1 savings... ?
> $700 puts me most of the way towards a set of HED Ardennes Plus wheels..


Well it's relative, to some, 1.1lbs is huge!


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Dan Gerous said:


> Well it's relative, to some, 1.1lbs is huge!


Went back to my LBS today. They had a Reg-Mod 2014 Synapse 105 bike. With test ride platform pedals & RS10 wheels it weighed 19.6lbs. I was a bit surprised at how heavy it was....  I'm now sort of suspicious at that 17.1 number for the Reg-Mod Ultegra 3 model.....


----------



## downhillmania

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Went back to my LBS today. They had a Reg-Mod 2014 Synapse 105 bike. With test ride platform pedals & RS10 wheels it weighed 19.6lbs. I was a bit surprised at how heavy it was....  I'm now sort of suspicious at that 17.1 number for the Reg-Mod Ultegra 3 model.....


I just got mine on Saturday and it weighed in at 17.12 for a 54cm. Then I changed everything on it so now its lighter. I didnt have a scale to weigh it after the rebuild but ist close to my Evo Red in weight. Id say right around 16lbs where my Evo is 15lbs.


----------



## downhillmania

Force build


----------



## ksauers

That is sweet


----------



## Rashadabd

downhillmania said:


> Force build
> 
> View attachment 289679


Very nice build. Those a crazy wheels, where did you get them?


----------



## PhillyFan

The regular version is on my short list. Is the Ultegra bike worth the 1000.00 premium over the 105 one. I'll be averaging about 100-125 mile a week and this will be my first road bike. I'm not adverse to spending the extra amount for the Ultegra but I don't know if it worth it over the 105 bike.


----------



## Rashadabd

PhillyFan said:


> The regular version is on my short list. Is the Ultegra bike worth the 1000.00 premium over the 105 one. I'll be averaging about 100-125 mile a week and this will be my first road bike. I'm not adverse to spending the extra amount for the Ultegra but I don't know if it worth it over the 105 bike.


For your first road bike, no, not really. You could actually race 105 or Sram Rival if you wanted to. Both are very solid groupsets. Just get the bike and enjoy it and focus on developing your pedal stroke, bike handling skills and fitness for a while. If you want to upgrade anything at this point, I would focus on saddle (unless you love the stock one) and wheels. More bang for the buck if you ask me.


----------



## downhillmania

Rashadabd said:


> Very nice build. Those a crazy wheels, where did you get them?


The wheels I got them from China, (eBay) and then had them rebuilt with brass nipples and tensioned correctly. The C'dale stickers I also got from eBay and in my opinion, look great but we shall see how long they last in bad weather.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

Ok, so you know what the next question(s) are ? How have the wheels been ? How much were they ? Any issues buying from China ?

I bought a set of Soul S2.0 wheels last year. I believe they were $560 delivered. I weighed them when I first got them and they were 1300 grams with skewers but no rim tape. I had the rear freebub develop a clicking noise early this Summer. My LBS found 2 broken springs in the 6 pawl hub assembly. Sean Wai, the owner of Soul, sent me a new free hub at no cost and all has been good since then. They have a 23mm wide rim and I am currently running Michelin Pro 4 Service Course 25mm tires on them on my CAAD10. I have also dropped the pressure on them to 90 rear & 80 front. I have swapped the 100mm stem for a 90mm and I daresay I've made my CAAD so comfortable that I'm reconsidering buying a Synapse! 



downhillmania said:


> The wheels I got them from China, (eBay) and then had them rebuilt with brass nipples and tensioned correctly. The C'dale stickers I also got from eBay and in my opinion, look great but we shall see how long they last in bad weather.


----------



## downhillmania

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Ok, so you know what the next question(s) are ? How have the wheels been ? How much were they ? Any issues buying from China ?
> 
> I bought a set of Soul S2.0 wheels last year. I believe they were $560 delivered. I weighed them when I first got them and they were 1300 grams with skewers but no rim tape. I had the rear freebub develop a clicking noise early this Summer. My LBS found 2 broken springs in the 6 pawl hub assembly. Sean Wai, the owner of Soul, sent me a new free hub at no cost and all has been good since then. They have a 23mm wide rim and I am currently running Michelin Pro 4 Service Course 25mm tires on them on my CAAD10. I have also dropped the pressure on them to 90 rear & 80 front. I have swapped the 100mm stem for a 90mm and I daresay I've made my CAAD so comfortable that I'm reconsidering buying a Synapse!


The wheels were 480 Shipped. The weight is 1590 for 50mm (no skewers) The wheels out of the box were ok. They were recommended for 240 lbs and Im 200. So after about a week I broke 2 aluminum nipples. That was enough so I had them rebuilt and correctly tensioned with brass nipples, no more problems. Hubs run super smooth and no problems. Very loud Pauls though. I ht a very large pothole yesterday (friend didnt point it out) and they had no problem taking it. Here in Westchester NY area the roads are not so great so I beat these things and so far so good. Also they are the 23mm wide rims too. I rin the 25mm Michelin's as well, great tires.

I had no issues when buying from China. They build to order (you pick colors) and then they ship. Took about 10 days to get them. May end up with a 38mm pair to save some weight but we shall see.


----------



## tangerineowl

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Ok, so you know what the next question(s) are ? How have the wheels been ? How much were they ? Any issues buying from China ?
> 
> I bought a set of Soul S2.0 wheels last year. I believe they were $560 delivered. I weighed them when I first got them and they were 1300 grams with skewers but no rim tape. I had the rear freebub develop a clicking noise early this Summer. My LBS found 2 broken springs in the 6 pawl hub assembly. Sean Wai, the owner of Soul, sent me a new free hub at no cost and all has been good since then. They have a 23mm wide rim and I am currently running Michelin Pro 4 Service Course 25mm tires on them on my CAAD10. I have also dropped the pressure on them to 90 rear & 80 front. I have swapped the 100mm stem for a 90mm and I daresay I've made my CAAD so comfortable that I'm reconsidering buying a Synapse!


Sorry for hi-jacking, but how do you find the tyres on the Souls?
I've been getting a few flats running Ultra's and am considering changing.
Are the Michelin's fairly easy to mount on the wheels? and how is the ride/longetivity?

I'm 130lbs. Love my 23mm s2.0's (they are stiff!), but wanting a tyre change.


----------



## slowK

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Ok, so you know what the next question(s) are ? How have the wheels been ? How much were they ? Any issues buying from China ?
> 
> I bought a set of Soul S2.0 wheels last year. I believe they were $560 delivered. I weighed them when I first got them and they were 1300 grams with skewers but no rim tape. I had the rear freebub develop a clicking noise early this Summer. My LBS found 2 broken springs in the 6 pawl hub assembly. Sean Wai, the owner of Soul, sent me a new free hub at no cost and all has been good since then. They have a 23mm wide rim and I am currently running Michelin Pro 4 Service Course 25mm tires on them on my CAAD10. I have also dropped the pressure on them to 90 rear & 80 front. I have swapped the 100mm stem for a 90mm and I daresay I've made my CAAD so comfortable that I'm reconsidering buying a Synapse!


Sorry for the thread Hijack - currently considering the Synapse too, but read Joe's post.

Exactly the same thing happened to me with my S2.0 wheels! New pawls sent by Sean to my LBS, and a free upgrade to 11speed compatibility.

Back on track... considering getting a Synapse carbon 3 but swapping from Ultegra to SRAM Force 22 (much prefer the SRAM shifters) and using my Soul wheels. Can't buy Synapse framesets here in Australia, so will have to chat with my LBS about a swap.


----------



## JackV1

I purchased the Synapse Hi-mod Ultegra 54-cm. Actual weight as purchased: 16.6 lbs with my pedals, without bottle cages. I had the dealer replace the 11-28 cassette with the 11-32, and that required replacing the rear derailleur with the long-cage version. So those two changes added some slight additional weight. If you buy the non-Hi-mod Ultegra, the 11-32 cassette and long-cage derailleur are standard. So that is another difference between the hi-mod and standard.

The deciding factor for me was the wheels. The wheels on the non-Hi-Mod are heavy. The 28-mm tires on both versions are heavy. When they wear out, I will replace them with something lighter. My favorite tires are Continental Grand Prix 4000S. They are relatively light weight, and I get very few flats with them.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT

@SlowK,
I picked up a Hi-Mod Ultegra, 56cm. I swapped the stock 50/34 chainrings for FSA 52/36 along with changing the 11-28 out for an 11-32. With the Soul wheels, Michelin Pro 4 Service Course 25mm tires, & Shimano A600 pedals it weighs 16.3lbs. Very happy with the purchase. I am however mulling replacing the S2.0 wheels with HED Ardenne Plus SL's. They're a bit heavier @ 1500 grams but they're 25mm wide and I feel they'll probably be a bit sturdier & more comfortable over the long haul. It may be me but I am wondering about the long term durability of the Souls. I have also been lurking some on the Chinese Carbon wheel threads and it's tempting but at 50 yrs old I'll take the HED's this time around.



slowK said:


> Sorry for the thread Hijack - currently considering the Synapse too, but read Joe's post.
> 
> Exactly the same thing happened to me with my S2.0 wheels! New pawls sent by Sean to my LBS, and a free upgrade to 11speed compatibility.
> 
> Back on track... considering getting a Synapse carbon 3 but swapping from Ultegra to SRAM Force 22 (much prefer the SRAM shifters) and using my Soul wheels. Can't buy Synapse framesets here in Australia, so will have to chat with my LBS about a swap.


----------



## Lombard

I'm not concerned about weight differences as they are no more than two filled water bottles.

My question: Is there a noticable difference in stiffness of the bb area or front triangle between the Hi-Mod and Regular Mod versions? Does the Hi-Mod handle noticably different/better? One of the reviews I read described the Hi-Mod 3 Ultegra version as being "marginally smoother" than the Carbon 5 105 version. I have to wonder if that difference is nothing more than the 28c tires that come with the Hi-Mod 3 Ultegra vs. the 25c tires that are on the Carbon 5 105.

If there is a noticable improvement in handling/tracking/cornering, it may be worth considering the Hi-Mod. Otherwise, I think the 5 105 would be good enough.....for me at least.

Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## Dan Gerous

Lombard said:


> I'm not concerned about weight differences as they are no more than two filled water bottles.
> 
> My question: Is there a noticable difference in stiffness of the bb area or front triangle between the Hi-Mod and Regular Mod versions? Does the Hi-Mod handle noticably different/better? One of the reviews I read described the Hi-Mod 3 Ultegra version as being "marginally smoother" than the Carbon 5 105 version. I have to wonder if that difference is nothing more than the 28c tires that come with the Hi-Mod 3 Ultegra vs. the 25c tires that are on the Carbon 5 105.
> 
> If there is a noticable improvement in handling/tracking/cornering, it may be worth considering the Hi-Mod. Otherwise, I think the 5 105 would be good enough.....for me at least.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your opinions!


Stiffness, feel and comfort are the same. I would also say the difference the review noted was indeed due to tires. I have one bike set with 700x28 tires and the difference in smoothness of the ride is huge. If you don't care about the frame/fork weight, the rest is all the same.


----------



## Lombard

Dan,

Thanks for your reply. So it looks like weight and pricey components are the only difference and the overall behavior of the 2 bikes is the same.

I concur with you on the tires. I changed the tires on my existing road bike from 700x25c to 700x28c and it makes a HUGE difference in compliance!


----------



## martinot

does anyone have an idea how much does a non-disc regular-mod carbon frame weight? I kind of dig the disc brake thing but I'd like to use this bike for occasional Roubaix type races and disc wheel support would be quite questionable there. Planning on getting 105 non-disc version and upgrading the components. Thx in advance.


----------

